# Gasket



## Regina (Jun 22, 2021)

Went to David Chevrolet to have my Pontiac gto clutch fixed . they said oh we will add gaskets to your exhaust. I said oh ok cause I didn't know they would change the performance sound of my car. The car is now quiet like driving a fast Buick. How many gaskets could they have put in . I had one shop take out 2 . no change in the sound still. My car is ruined for me. Help


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

You may be a candidate for exhaust cutouts😁
Then you can adjust your ext sound as needed…
There is a highly expertised and skilled person here who uses a brand of them called ‘Dougs Cutouts’ and his engine really sounds great! 
He also has likely the best breathers You will ever find, he races at times but maybe can advise to get your sound back😀 Baaad65 could be your guy😉


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Oh this definitely sounds like you have a lot of gaskets now. Probably seven, at least. Do you want it loud again?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I am guessing your car has headers on it since those take collector gaskets, one per side. Those are known for burning out, but they sound wispy and/or have a ticking sound to them when they do. They may have installed new exhaust manifold gaskets, but the sound of failed gaskets there is similar to the collector gaskets. I can't imagine anyone liking the sound of failed gaskets, but to each their own. Get the true name of the gaskets they added/removed and we can go from there. A good sounding GTO can be changed drastically by changing the mufflers, but putting new gaskets in for failed ones should improve the sound and reduce fumes in the car.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Also, some shops think that the manny's need gaskets, where they connect to the down pipe, but they dont


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Also, some shops think that the manny's need gaskets, where they connect to the down pipe, but they dont


Great point @armyadarkness! If they crammed a donut gasket in there (when there should not be one)...it could very well have a much smaller inner diameter and be choking the car.


----------

